

Ask HN: I'm flying to SFO to interview 2 companies, who should cover expense? - frostnovazzz

I&#x27;m located out of the U.S. and am flying into SFO for engineer job interview, 1 company has already promised to cover expense, but I also want to interview another company (who is also willing to cover if required) in the same visit.<p>What is the general practice of flight covering? Shall I ask the 2 companies to split the expense? Or just ask 1 company to cover flight? Thinking it might just be unfair for the one covers the whole flight.
======
funtimes
It's SFO after all so be entrepreneurial, have them _both_ cover all expenses.

------
redspark
I would have them split the expenses. Seems like the fair thing to do.

~~~
caw
I agree. Split the expenses with whatever seems logical.

Suppose your trip for Company A would be a flight in, hotel for the evening,
interview day, then hotel for the next evening (you fly out the next morning).
If you want to add another night, that would be paid by company B, and company
B would cover food and expenses for that day.

If halfsies seems easiest and both companies are fine with it, then that just
makes the receipt tracking easier.

